# Hi. can you crtique my new paint filly?



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Love her colors and her face is gorgeous. She looks downhill and straight through the shoulder but that's probably a baby thing and the way she is standing. She has nice clean legs but it's hard to tell much more about her in the pictures you gave. All in all, the shoulder and unevenness are the only things that jump out at me. Since she's growing so fast I wouldn't worry about the rump high bit of her conformation until she turns two and still has it. Good luck with her she's gorgeous!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

If she comes up missing I don't have her I swear...heehee..She is gorgeous! a bit downhill and her shoulder does seem a little straight to me but at 8 months old she still has a lot of growing to do so I wouldn't be concerned with it.


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you guys, girls =)

Yeah and where we bought her from, they had her on HIGH protein stuff. so she is so ontop of herself. she is coming down though.


----------



## cwgrlup85 (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh she is gorgeous! *Drools* I love her markings, good luck with her.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She is very lovely; I agree with the others on her shoulder being slightly steep; the down hill doesn't bother me when they are this age, because of all the growth they are experiencing.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

She looks like she's be an awesome HUS and WP prospect - food for all around. I think she looks awesome! What is her breeding?
PS, her BF is fab too!


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> She looks like she's be an awesome HUS and WP prospect - food for all around. I think she looks awesome! What is her breeding?
> PS, her BF is fab too!


Her stallion is Impressions Mr.








Impressions Mr Paint

and her dam is An Impressive Doll.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

She is a b-e-a-u-t-y


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool she is related to my boy Justice he has Painted Robin both top/bottom side Top side Painted Robin-Robins Last, Bottom Painted Robin-Versary Bars


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Is she N/N, N/H,or H/H? She is down hill and will prolly always have a bit of it due to her halter breeding(gotta love Impressive breds)as well as a straight shoulder, but it isn't that bad at all, the mare i used to have was Impressive bred too and had very similar confo. , and boy was she a big girl for a QH! You have a beautiful little lady there!


----------



## Mom2ThreeGyrls (Sep 23, 2009)

PaintsTheWorld...I can't tell you about conformation or all those big words but I can tell you she's beautiful. You should be very proud of her now and what you will help her become.

PaintHorseMares...I LOVE the quote! Just posted it on my facebook! LOL


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a very cute filly. She looks a little long for a halter bred horse, but that could be my computer screen (darn wide screen PCs tend to stretch things out). Very flashy coloring, and a nice hind end. 

It worries me that she's double bred Impressive. I hope you made sure she's HYPP negative!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She sure is nice! I'm eager to see how she grows and matures.

I too hope that she is NN. 

Just a question and please dont take this the wrong way, i thought you were selling your paint gelding because you were going to be showing in AQHA, but now that you have another paint, i was just curious what your plans are for both of them....


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

She is beautiful and HUGE!!!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! I agree she will be a nice English prospect, those legs are lovely, and I think the high rump is cute, love them when they are at this stage!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

She sure is pretty. Our stallion goes back to Painted Robin. Painted Breeze Bar.


----------

